
This DJ Has Released the First Full-Length Album Using the Ethereum Blockchain - dpflan
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nevzbz/this-dj-has-released-the-first-full-length-album-using-the-ethereum-blockchain
======
davidgerard
> Ujo made headlines in 2015 for partnering with Imogen Heap for a single that
> was distributed on the platform and paid for using the ethereum blockchain.

and sold 222 copies total, and literally got more press articles talking about
its huge success than it did paying customers.

[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/imogen-heap-tiny-
human-...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/imogen-heap-tiny-human-total-
sales-133-20/)

